# What does your author picture say about you?



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I do not have a Kindle, but I often click links in signature links to see if people are doing interesting stuff, and quite frequently I come across people who use author pictures on their Amazon page that are just--eew, no.

I have seen more than a few authors who got either a professional or a dedicated amateur photographer to take an author picture, put it up on their page, and ended up making an entirely different impression (vastly better) on me as reader and potential buyer.

Pictures taken with cheap cameras (phone, webcam), poor lighting (at night or inside!), or from funny angles (webcam) are sometimes just plain ugly, grainy, flat, or washed-out. At worst, they make a person look like a rabbit caught in headlights, a stalker and creep, someone who's escaped from prison who's using a photo-booth for a picture, or like the picture was taken at a particularly drunken party at 3am.

Urgh, people. This is really ugly and not good advertising.

If you don't have a quality picture of yourself, don't use a picture at all.

If you can't afford a photographer, ask a family member or friend with a fairly decent camera to spend an afternoon with you taking pictures.

Read up on portrait photography, especially lighting. You can get away without a studio by using the fill flash when there is a lot of shadow. Harsh shadows look really ugly in a portrait.

Choose a location. Pay particular attention to the background. It's best kept simple and even. Backgrounds need to be even enough or far enough away that the details won't disturb the main subject of the photo (= your face). No, the messy shelves in your study won't do.

Take hundreds of photos with different lighting angles. Select the best. If you have Photoshop, use the levels slide to reduce the intensity of shadow. Shadow makes a face look old and ugly. Same with hotspots of light. Don't flash in someone's face, because the result will be crap.

Read up on easy portrait photography tricks. If your camera allows, use RAW format and adjust the file to make it look nice. Take a LOT of pictures and let a few family members/friends help you choose the most pleasing one.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Runs off to change avatar back to my dogs


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't stand to see myself on other people's photos. So, for me, selfie it is. 
At least I look like an ape on MY terms.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

You don't have to use an author picture. And I'm talking about your Amazon sales page, where a poorly-lit, weirdly-angled picture doesn't do anyone any favours.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Patty Jansen said:


> Shadow makes a face look old and ugly.


So does being old and ugly, and there's no cure for that.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> I do not have a Kindle, but I often click links in signature links to see if people are doing interesting stuff, and quite frequently I come across people who use author pictures on their Amazon page that are just--eew, no.
> 
> I have seen more than a few authors who got either a professional or a dedicated amateur photographer to take an author picture, put it up on their page, and ended up making an entirely different impression (vastly better) on me as reader and potential buyer.
> 
> ...


This is going on the assumption that people even look at a photo of you. There is a level of ego involved for authors to assume that anyone looks at them. I don't. I buy books and don't go looking at authors.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lydniz said:


> So does being old and ugly, and there's no cure for that.


Good one  But you can do a lot with photoshop


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

kalel said:


> This is going on the assumption that people even look at a photo of you. There is a level of ego involved for authors to assume that anyone looks at them. I don't. I buy books and don't go looking at authors.


If people click on someone's author page, they will see a picture of you if you have one up. If you have a crappy picture up, they will go 'eh' and it's really surprising how it colours perceptions of a writer. I never thought I cared that much, but have subsconciously changed my feeling towards authors based on a much better picture of the same person.

That's all.


----------



## mjstorm (Feb 23, 2013)

Mine is nonexistent, given my pretty severe self-image problem. I thought about putting up a picture of Charlie Brown, which is a decent approximation. Or maybe Gollum. But I'm hoping anyone who goes to my author page is just interested in books, and not what I look like.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

mjstorm said:


> Mine is nonexistent, given my pretty severe self-image problem. I thought about putting up a picture of Charlie Brown, which is a decent approximation. Or maybe Gollum. But I'm hoping anyone who goes to my author page is just interested in books, and not what I look like.


I think there is no harm in not having a picture up. I think there is harm in having a really poor quality picture up.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

My author picture says, "You really don't want to look at this author, so here's a lovely picture of a heart instead."

I seriously look like an alien trying to pretend I'm a human in every picture that's taken of me. Even my husband admits it -- pictures of me do not look like me.

So, a nice graphic it is. 

ETA: I forgot, I use the heart graphic for my *other* name. This one is a shadow on a beach.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

Perhaps the bad pictures are for the best. I had a pro-job done, it looked great, everyone said it looked just like me.... old, grizzly, fat, ugly and sour and wrinkled.

I did a selfie, B&W'd it, smoothed out the wrinkles, hid the sour and grizzly, cut off my triple chin and shadowed the rest - It looks GREAT


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

My reaction on seeing a photo that is obviously posed by a professional is that this is an author not to take seriously. Look at the author photographs of the best-sellers. Few of them look like they are taken by a photographer used to shooting model portfolios.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

We've all sat around and talked about this before.

In my opinion, it's more than just a good versus bad picture. That's important, but there's more.

If you write erotica, but you author pic looks like my sweet Aunt Dorthy, then that might be a turn-off for some percentage of readers.
If you write diet books, but are a large person, it might _*not*_ help your book sales.

You don't have to use a picture. My little icon (actually an old picture of me that was modified with Photoshop) is also a branding effort. You can use a caricature... or cartoon... or logo... or whatever.

Not having anything in that box isn't a good option either, IMHO. Your author page is one of the most valuable marketing tools available for free. Why not take every advantage? Have a big blank square looks like the writer doesn't care, or could be interrupted in any number of don't-buy-the-book ways by readers.

Practically every day someone is delivering a message to all of us; "If you want to sell books, connect with the readers!"

Isn't a proper image a good place to start?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Mercia McMahon said:


> My reaction on seeing a photo that is obviously posed by a professional is that this is an author not to take seriously. Look at the author photographs of the best-sellers. Few of them look like they are taken by a photographer used to shooting model portfolios.


Book covers on trad published books will often have pics of the author on the back. These will have been taken by professional photographers. Lovely one of John Grisham in the back of the book I'm now reading. I'm always amazed at how Dr Phil's guests are transformed when they appear on stage after seeing their clips beforehand. I've promised myself that when I make some decent money I'll have a studio photo taken - and be properly made up first


----------



## John Lynch (Jan 5, 2015)

This is such excellent advice.  I am surprised at the responses to it.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

My author picture says about me: she looks a lot better with out her glasses.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

If a person chooses to not buy because of your photo, it says more about them than about your photo. I would rather have them not buy, then I would mail them a mirror to remind them what they look like.


----------



## Censored (Oct 31, 2014)

So is it okay to look like a stalker and creep who just escaped from prison if I'm writing horror/thrillers about stalkers and creeps?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

Lydniz said:


> So does being old and ugly, and there's no cure for that.


The modern miracle of plastic surgery can cure almost anything.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

FictionFugitive said:


> So is it okay to look like a stalker and creep who just escaped from prison if I'm writing horror/thrillers about stalkers and creeps?


Only if it's done by a professional.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

FictionFugitive said:


> So is it okay to look like a stalker and creep who just escaped from prison if I'm writing horror/thrillers about stalkers and creeps?


There is no requirement that the person in the picture actually be the author. If the author is less than photogenic, why not use a photo of an age-appropriate model that bears a vague resemblance to the author? Nobody has to know.


----------



## Felix R. Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

So, should I take it that the M870 in my author pic may be putting some people off? 


_Edited to add actual emoticon instead of link. --Betsy_


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Interesting topic. My photo is a sensitive area for me. I would prefer to have no photo at all, but after reading so much about how readers want to make sure "you are you", meaning that a female author isn't really a male bodybuilder, I opted to go with the one and only headshot I had that wasn't ten years old (I have some pretty vigorous self-image issues and always dodge the camera). Unfortunately, I don't think it represents my personality, the type of books I write or my style of writing very well. Someone on here said something once about it looking sultry or something to that effect, which really isn't the look I would like to go for. It's also hilarious to those who know me. It's also funny because my teenager took the pic last summer, as I was leaning on a column after Zumba class, trying not to fall over, vomit or fall over into my vomit.

I have a good friend who is a wonderful professional photographer and is great at capturing her subjects' personalities. Once we can schedule a shoot, I will definitely have her try to come up with something that says "warmth and humor" more than it does "failed come hither" or "middle-aged idiot trying not to throw up in public".

I don't think I've ever bought or not bought a book because of an author picture, but I think there probably is some validity to what Patty's saying. In any event, I would love to have something up there that I think looks more like "me."


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Delusion of Grandeur said:


> There is no requirement that the person in the picture actually be the author. If the author is less than photogenic, why not use a photo of an age-appropriate model that bears a vague resemblance to the author? Nobody has to know.


I wouldn't do this considering the many times I've seen authors savaged for using stock model photos for their author pic.


----------



## Z. Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

Patty Jansen said:


> it's really surprising how it colours perceptions of a writer.


I've experienced this. There are author photos that scream "stock photo," and suddenly the author-even if I already knew the name was a pen name-feels fake to me, rationally or not. Or the poorly-lit-cluttered-livingroom-and-sweatpants photo-I totally feel the author is real there, but I also feel (_justly or not_) that the author isn't going to wow my socks off with their writing. There's a lack of professionalism that goes beyond the quality of the photography in those. In between, though, there's a huge range, from professional-but-not-stock-looking-professional to this-was-taken-on-a-phone-but-the-lighting's-decent-and-some-personality-shows-though, and I'm not too picky within that range.

I agree with Patty that you're doing yourself a favor if you take the time to get a decent photo of yourself (if you're going to use a photo of yourself)-your face front and center, shadows appropriate to the tone you're trying to convey, the crisp lines and colors of a high-res reasonably well-lighted photo, and pay attention to what else is going to appear in the photo around you. Your author photo is the cover of your personal book. People are going to guess at what's inside based on it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

Lydniz said:


> A-ha.


Yikes!!!    

But let's not assume her case is typical. Your typical author is not going to be getting _that _much plastic surgery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

a_g said:


> I wouldn't do this considering the many times I've seen authors savaged for using stock model photos for their author pic.


The solution is to use a photo of some relative unknown model. Or, hell - even a relative who is better looking and a bit younger than the author.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

My photo on my Amazon Author Page was actually a freebie done by a professional at last Year's London Book Fair, courtesy of Kobo. But by the time I'd battled main line trains and tube trains, the weather and the enormous amount of walking to be done once I got there, I was a bit ****** and not at my best. Also, a bit of eye make-up might have been a good idea!

I'm not sure I don't prefer the selfie on my page here. I think it shows the warmth and humour depicted in my mysteries. I used to use it on my Author Page. Maybe I should put it back?


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting topic for me -- After two full years of keeping my face off the internet entirely, I recently came out and put my author photo up on my Amazon page. It was just the other week that I had a self-proclaimed photographer take a bunch of pictures of me. I’m an ape on my best of days, but he managed to choose one (out of more than a hundred) that made me look borderline human and ran it through a number of color filters. The result is the picture that I’m using on my KB avatar now. I’m not entirely happy with it, but I like the reflection in the back, and it sure beats most of the highly simian images that came out of the photo shoot.

That said, it’s hard to know what that picture actually “says” about me. You can only convey so much with one photo, after all.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Or just have a good professional photo taken of yourself.  

I do get an impression of a person's writing from their author photo if I'm looking over their backlist, trying to decide if I want to invest my time in their work. 

Personally, the mall studio photos where the author is in front of a fake woodland scene or split rail fence, resting their chin on an oddly positioned hand or holding their collar make me think the author is not serious about what they do.  They are stuck in a very dated and artificial place.  I assume their writing will be the same. 

A nervous selfie-in-the-bathroom-mirror photo is worse than no photo, IMHO.

But I like casual photos where the author looks like they are enjoying themselves.  Professional photos are neutral- they don't put me off or lead me to any beliefs.

What the person actually looks like doesn't tell me much at all- frizzy hair, straight hair, glasses, young, old, heavy, slim... I don't find myself influenced by the looks as much as the expression and feel of the photo.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

hardnutt said:


> I'm not sure I don't prefer the selfie on my page here. I think it shows the warmth and humour depicted in my mysteries. I used to use it on my Author Page. Maybe I should put it back?


I prefer the one you have on here. It's smilier and friendlier.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Myra, I thought of your pic when I saw the title of this thread. I love the sense of fun it conveys.


----------



## Randall Boleyn (Mar 8, 2012)

> There is no requirement that the person in the picture actually be the author. If the author is less than photogenic, why not use a photo of an age-appropriate model that bears a vague resemblance to the author? Nobody has to know.


Exactly! I had a photo taken by a pro for a magazine article some few years ago and it now seemed a better avatar than a current selfie. And it fills a void as to how to continue to embarrass one's children every chance we get. My offspring constantly harp that the 90's called and want its picture back... much to my delight.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I love Myra's pic too.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Lydniz said:


> I prefer the one you have on here. It's smilier and friendlier.


Thanks, Lydniz. I shall go and put it back on my Author Page immediately!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

hardnutt said:


> Thanks, Lydniz. I shall go and put it back on my Author Page immediately!


I also like this pic of you.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

hardnutt said:


> Thanks, Lydniz. I shall go and put it back on my Author Page immediately!


Also, you look like you're in a pub, and therefore the kind of person one would want to know.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

I've seen amazing photos of people that are real, but their writing was poor.

The say don't judge a book by a cover, I think the same can be said for a photo.

Read a book and save judgements for a spouse who has probably fallen asleep listening to you waffle on about how everyone in the world should have professional photos lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

kalel said:


> The say don't judge a book by a cover, I think the same can be said for a photo.


But people DO judge books by their covers  Fairly, or not - that's a philosophical question.

And all the angst about getting the cover right, on this board, is further proof of that.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree with Lydniz, Hardnutt. I always get such a warm feeling when I see your pic. Kind of like seeing an old friend who is filled with good humor.

As far as author's pics. I honestly don't give a rat's patootie what the author looks like. I buy based on the blurb and/or sample. The author could be Quasimodo's younger, less attractive sibling, but if the blurb strikes my fancy, I'll hit the buy or borrow button.


----------



## Z. Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

Myra's photo is awesome.



hardnutt said:


> I think it shows the warmth and humour depicted in my mysteries. I used to use it on my Author Page.


It does look more relaxed, warm, and human. If you get a chance to have another professional one taken, show the photographer that photo and tell them that's what you want to convey.



Adrian Howell said:


> The result is the picture that I'm using on my KB avatar now.


I like it--its crisp, the colors are good, you look approachable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

On the flip side of the argument - Charlaine Harris is not exactly what most people think of when they spring for that SI Swimsuit Issue.  In real life, she is ...  well...  er... well...  And yet...!!  Even I bought a few of her books in the past. (Not recently, though, I got tired of her vampire thing.)

So this proves... what?


----------



## Z. Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

Delusion of Grandeur said:


> On the flip side of the argument - Charlaine Harris is not exactly what most people think of when they spring for that SI Swimsuit Issue. In real life, she is ... well... er... well... And yet...!! Even I bought a few of her books in the past. (Not recently, though, I got tired of her vampire thing.)
> 
> So this proves... what?


Patty's post is about the quality of the photography. Charlaine Harris has a professional author photo. In fact, she probably comes across as approachable to her target audience in it-an audience who probably doesn't expect the author of the Sookie Stackhouse books to look like a sex kitten. So that proves...what?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

Z. Rider said:


> Patty's post is about the quality of the photography. Charlaine Harris has a professional author photo. In fact, she probably comes across as approachable to her target audience in it--an audience who probably doesn't expect the author of the Sookie Stackhouse books to look like a sex kitten. So that proves...what?


in all fairness, they don't expect it because they already know what she looks like. but i've always had a sneaky feeling that Sookie Stackhouse is Charlaine Harris' imaginary alter ego - deep down, Charlaine Harris would sure like to resemble Sookie Stackhouse. Then again, maybe it's just my superficiality talking.

I don't know what it proves, if anything.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

In photos of me, I'm almost always holding a drink, so a while ago I changed my Amazon page pic so that it's at least a cup of tea rather than anything more... medicinal 

So, yes, it's a photo of me, chilled out, in a nice Chinese restaurant.

I'd really like to use photos of me from my acting, as with my avatar here on Kboards (Come On Jeeves! (2010) if you're interested), but I don't often play parts that would lend themselves to an author photo. Still, if I get the part I'm up for right now, that will become my avatar _everywhere_...


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Lydniz said:


> Also, you look like you're in a pub, and therefore the kind of person one would want to know.


Haha, and there's me struggling to find any photos where I'm _not_ in a pub!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

To me at least, mine says, "Okay, doofus, you've been planning on talking to a professional photographer for the past 2 years.  How's about you get off your butt and do it already?"


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mine says, "that guy's a handsome devil."

At least that's what my girlfriend tells me. YMMV.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I think in this day and age (I sound old!) of selfies and a constant stream of phone-camera shots, people appreciate a non-staged author photo. I like the ones that are natural. Andrew's cup of tea shot is a great example of that. 

If you want a posed, professional shot, there's nothing wrong with that. I just don't think it's going to be frowned upon by as many people as it would have in years past. 

Another thing to consider is genre. If your target audience is grandparents, then you might be better off with a pro headshot. If you write for YA, then a selfie could be the way to go. I think my selfie with the "I love vampire novels" shirt works for my audience. Though I'm branching out into other genres, so I may want to consider something a little more generic or professional.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kalel said:


> This is going on the assumption that people even look at a photo of you. There is a level of ego involved for authors to assume that anyone looks at them. I don't. I buy books and don't go looking at authors.


I don't often look at an author's page on Amazon, but I do when I am looking for other books by the same author. I'm always kind of surprised when an author page doesn't have a photo at all--it kind of looks unfinished, which takes me a bit out of the search for more books. And a less-than-professional-appearing photo does the same thing to a lesser extent. EDIT: By less-than-professional-appearing I mean blurry, or tiny person in front of Mt Rushmore that looks like it was part of a summer vacation, not casual or formal. /edit

For me, it doesn't seem to be an ego thing as much as part of marketing a brand. That's why the author page is there, isn't it? To market the author as a brand? "Look, here are ALL my books (or most of them )." Or at least that's what it has seemed to me. So, the same care that people take here in designing covers to represent a brand should be done with the author page...and that includes the photo. My .02 worth as a reader who tends to binge buy and read books by authors I like.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hardnutt said:


> Thanks, Lydniz. I shall go and put it back on my Author Page immediately!


And you've done so! I missed the other photo (but I do love this one). Was the other one the one you are using on your Twitter page? If so, I agree that this one is better!

Betsy


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine says I'm cute.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine's just a snapshot, taken with an iPhone. Actually, there's a lot more to the snapshot. My wife and youngest daughter are in it as well. It was taken just as I was asked to show them the fine art of oyster shucking. We were at a "low country boil", in celebration of our oldest daughter's wedding a few days later. "The old man had returned to the sea. And his heart was a low country heart." I was happy in a lot of ways. So while it might not be all that glamorous or writerly, a pipe in my hand, smoke curling up in front of a fake bookcase full of first editions, a dog curled up beside my desk and me posing beside an antique typewriter, it's the one I like. It says who I am.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yours absolutely works, Wayne! And thanks for sharing "the rest of the story!" And iPhones do well. Even Annie Liebovitz uses her iPhone.

Betsy


----------



## Z. Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> So while it might not be all that glamorous or writerly, a pipe in my hand, smoke curling up in front of a fake bookcase full of first editions, a dog curled up beside my desk and me posing beside an antique typewriter, it's the one I like. It says who I am.


It's a good match for a guy who writes an adventure series. Most of us don't expect the guy who writes an adventure series to look like his main character (we know the average writer looks more like an accountant), but you've got a smile and you've got the outdoors in the background--it's perfect.


----------



## mrforbes (Feb 16, 2013)

<--- I use a caricature. I use it EVERYWHERE, and I have for the last 4-5 years (even before I started publishing). I don't know if it helps me sell books, but I don't think it hurts.


----------



## Z. Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

mrforbes said:


> <--- I use a caricature. I use it EVERYWHERE, and I have for the last 4-5 years (even before I started publishing). I don't know if it helps me sell books, but I don't think it hurts.


I like your caricature. It wouldn't put me off a bit.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Delusion of Grandeur said:


> On the flip side of the argument - Charlaine Harris is not exactly what most people think of when they spring for that SI Swimsuit Issue. In real life, she is ... well... er... well... And yet...!! Even I bought a few of her books in the past. (Not recently, though, I got tired of her vampire thing.)
> 
> So this proves... what?


Her author photo shows her as warm and approachable, which is EXACTLY what she's like in real life.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

being serious for a minute, I wanted my author picture to look like someone who would write fairy tales - warm, approachable, a little bit motherly, a little bit fey.  A friend took the picture for me, and I think that, given what he had to work with, it came out very nicely.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

My author photo was taken 22 years ago. I have the exact same hairstyle now as I did then and I am about 10 pounds heavier now, but otherwise I look the same! I am sure I will update it eventually, but it's the best I had on hand. 

The icon I use here looks exactly like me. You could use it to pick me out of a crowd with no trouble at all! I thought about using it instead, but I wasn't sure it would work for the contemporary romance genre.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I think mine says I'm partial to dinosaurs. 

Wayne, that picture of you and your family is delightful. I'm sitting here with a huge smile.


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine's a studio portrait taken on a cruise ship where I was the lounge piano player (not the avatar I have here). I think it's about 10 years ago. Maybe more. All the other promo shots I have of myself show me next to a ventriloquist dummy. Maybe I could crop myself out of one of them...


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Mine isn't the icon I use here. I look goofy in my author photo, and I'm laughing, but I feel like it represents my personality really well, so that's why I chose that one.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Stacy Claflin said:


> I think in this day and age (I sound old!) of selfies and a constant stream of phone-camera shots, people appreciate a non-staged author photo. I like the ones that are natural. Andrew's cup of tea shot is a great example of that.
> 
> If you want a posed, professional shot, there's nothing wrong with that. I just don't think it's going to be frowned upon by as many people as it would have in years past.


It's more about the quality of the photo and what it says about the author. I've seen some selfies you would swear a professional took. That said, a really good photographer can take photos that don't look posed, even when they are. Candid photos resonate more with me. They feel more personal.

Agree with everything Patty said. There is a lot of psychology that goes into what makes people buy. If you're going to use a photo, it should be a good one. There is a reason big companies spend lots of money on having professionals shoot photos of their products for their advertising. It does matter.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And you've done so! I missed the other photo (but I do love this one). Was the other one the one you are using on your Twitter page? If so, I agree that this one is better!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, Betsy, that's right. Perhaps I ought to make the effort to replace my twitter pic as well. And thanks! It's not often I have a halfway decent picture - I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this one! Most end up deleted or binned as not fit viewing for mixed company. Or any company really.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Joe_Nobody said:


> We've all sat around and talked about this before.
> 
> In my opinion, it's more than just a good versus bad picture. That's important, but there's more.
> 
> ...


Excellent post! This, 100 times.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CadyVance said:


> Mine isn't the icon I use here. I look goofy in my author photo, and I'm laughing, but I feel like it represents my personality really well, so that's why I chose that one.


Cady, your author photo is great, as are your covers! *Checking out your books*

Betsy


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cady, your author photo is great, as are your covers! *Checking out your books*
> 
> Betsy


Aw, thank you.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

DawnLee said:


> Myra, I thought of your pic when I saw the title of this thread. I love the sense of fun it conveys.


You guys are too sweet. Thanks!

What's funny is the photographer and I joked about the different "looks". This one actually is my "country album" photo. Photoshop in a guitar and give me some talent, 'cause I've got a cover photo! I also have a staring off into space "romance author" photo and a close-up, I'm-your-friend "real estate lady" photo too.

They were done by a friend who needed them for photography class, so if you feel like you can't afford photos, find a local photography class! They are always in need of subjects.

And while you're there... see about getting some custom cover photos. They often have models and studio time and love suggestions. Some of the students have great photos they'd be happy to sell and see on a book. Getting to know a beginning photographer or two is a great investment.


----------



## Elle J. Lawson (Jan 24, 2015)

What a great topic! I seem to look different in every photo that's taken of me, so I just try to use the exact same one everywhere for branding purposes. I love all the KBoards avatar pics here -- very approachable and friendly. I write erotic romance and have no idea if my pic represents that well, but it's me so hopefully that's enough. The one I use here is the same one I use on my website and will eventually use on my Amazon author page.


----------



## Rue Hirsch (May 4, 2014)

I have yet to take a good author photo to place on my pages. I'm shy about putting my face out there. It must happen someday though. For now, intellectual kitty will do.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

CadyVance said:


> Aw, thank you.


Lucky girl, Cady, to be so gorgeous!

Turns green.


----------



## sngraves (Aug 10, 2014)

Mine says I'm short, fat, middle-aged, and pitiful. So yeah, I don't use one.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Hardnutt, I think your photo here is fun and approachable.


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh boy. I struggle here. After a rather unsavory internet stalker who found me in real life, I'm ever so hesitant to put my face out there for public consumption. Hence the photo you see here. 

However, I know the importance of brand and look and polish and, well, just aesthetics in general. I know I need a better photo. Even the pic I used for social media is kind of blurry and filtered, although way more clear than this one. 

Oh, what to do, what to do?


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

MyraScott said:


> Hardnutt, I think your photo here is fun and approachable.


Aw. Thank you!


----------



## Indiecognito (May 19, 2014)

Mine says the weather's threatening and I have no head.


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

kalel said:


> This is going on the assumption that people even look at a photo of you. There is a level of ego involved for authors to assume that anyone looks at them. I don't. I buy books and don't go looking at authors.


I look at the authors. Not sure why. Just curiousity I guess, sometimes I'm caught off guard and am like, "Damn, that's a good looking author." I don't believe it influences buying decisions though, for me at least.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Indiecognito said:


> Mine says the weather's threatening and I have no head.


I would read your books based on this comment right here. I really needed the laugh, too.


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a few photographer friends that I played guinea pig for and have a bunch of folders on my computer with photo sessions inside. I just cycle those in and out.


----------



## Indiecognito (May 19, 2014)

DawnLee said:


> I would read your books based on this comment right here. I really needed the laugh, too.


Thanks, Dawn. Hugs to you in case you need those, too.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I looked at the bestselling authors in my genre and noticed they all had photographs. Deciding to use my mug was tough, so it wasn't ego as has been suggested. It was getting way outside of my comfort zone. I suspect many authors feel the same way, since we're usually happy behind the computer writing away.

I hired a pro and we walked around my neighborhood for an hour as she took photographs. It was awkward as heck but I felt it was important to do for reasons mentioned in the OP and other posts (especially Joe's post). It's branding. As authors we're also selling ourselves and it's a great way to connect. I was amazed at how many photographs you end up with. It was over 100. Now that's blushingly awkward to look at your face in a hundred some photos.


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

For the record, I've always loved Myra's picture, and harnutt's forum picture. 

Dawn, your's is so very...honest. It's appealing.


----------



## CaraS. (Jul 18, 2014)

Hmm, I'm old enough to remember when video killed the radio star. Back before music videos, I'd listen to a song and personalize it to my own life in one way or another. Then video came along, and while some of those were GREAT, some were not. It did a lot to kill off "imagination" while listening to music, IMO. At any rate, I think an author photo is okay, but I really don't like the "studio portraits." Unless you have extremely good looks, and are a best-seller based on your appearance, I don't understand the obsession with photos. For a brief curiosity, yes, but to create a lot of angst (in addition to the angst of simply writing), it seems to be more of a branding attempt. Honestly, when all this "branding marketing" started some years ago, I found it repugnant -- not just for authors, but for every "reality star" or whatever. I kept picturing cows being branded. Sorry! At any rate, I know that even with trad. published authors, there is an angle to sell your appearance. However, even though I do have a photo on my blog and author page, I wish I didn't have to. I've often wondered if being indie might give us the freedom NOT to have a picture, but apparently not. On the other hand, I truly believe that a great story-teller/writer won't NEED an author picture OR high-priced cover art to find readers.


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

R. M. Webb said:


> Oh boy. I struggle here. After a rather unsavory internet stalker who found me in real life, I'm ever so hesitant to put my face out there for public consumption. Hence the photo you see here.
> 
> However, I know the importance of brand and look and polish and, well, just aesthetics in general. I know I need a better photo. Even the pic I used for social media is kind of blurry and filtered, although way more clear than this one.
> 
> Oh, what to do, what to do?


I've yet to experience my first stalker, but that sounds rather terrifying. I believe Id blur my pictures as well after that.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine says, "Time to hire a professional."

I love Myra's photo. Would love one similar. 

Rue


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

JV said:


> I've yet to experience my first stalker, but that sounds rather terrifying. I believe Id blur my pictures as well after that.


It was, you know, tedious while it was limited to the internet. It bordered on threatening, but I felt safe knowing that I was hidden safely away in my home. It did actually become terrifying when I started receiving gifts in the mail at work. Somehow, I'd been found. *shudder*


----------



## Anya Monroe (Dec 3, 2014)

Indiecognito said:


> Mine says the weather's threatening and I have no head.


HAHA> I literally laughed out loud.

In all seriousness, when I went to put my photo up on my page ( I used the one I use here), I had originally picked a selfie that I thought was 'cool' and 'fun' but my family was like like, _Um, no. You can't use that. _I was surprised by their strong reaction, but I'm glad I asked for their feedback.

As if writers don't have enough to be neurotic about already.....


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

R. M. Webb said:


> It was, you know, tedious while it was limited to the internet. It bordered on threatening, but I felt safe knowing that I was hidden safely away in my home. It did actually become terrifying when I started receiving gifts in the mail at work. Somehow, I'd been found. *shudder*


That sounds like an interesting, and terrifying, story.


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

I like Dawn's, Myra's and Stacy's photos. The one I have now was taken by me, it's the most up-to-date I have. The only thing I did with it in photoshop was adding the window blind shadows, but the rest of it came out naturally dark and light. But I think it represents my brand at the moment.


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

Anya Monroe said:


> HAHA> I literally laughed out loud.
> 
> In all seriousness, when I went to put my photo up on my page ( I used the one I use here), I had originally picked a selfie that I thought was 'cool' and 'fun' but my family was like like, _Um, no. You can't use that. _I was surprised by their strong reaction, but I'm glad I asked for their feedback.
> 
> As if writers don't have enough to be neurotic about already.....


This is a great photo. Open. Approachable. Appealing.


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

For years, I resisted having ANY photos of myself posted online publicly. Finally, last year, I decided that I needed to put my mug out there if I wanted to brand myself and to look more professional. My husband took my "professional" picture for me. It was chosen from the many many photos we took that day. Do I look like I'm struggling with my chicken? We had a bit of a rough time 










Anyway, that's my "professional" pic with a background of my "backyard" (we have a mountainside homestead property, none of which includes an actual backyard). I used a vintage filter which softened up the photo a little. I think it also fits my genre.


----------



## BBGriffith (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine suggests that I'm a good deal more mysterious than I actually am.


----------



## Indiecognito (May 19, 2014)

Anya Monroe said:


> As if writers don't have enough to be neurotic about already.....


That's my usual thinking.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Indiecognito said:


> Mine says the weather's threatening and I have no head.


I lolled! Intriguing and mysterious, though, not to mention unusual. Maybe you should try to whip up a media frenzy about the Invisible Author? Who's the celebrity behind it, sort of thing.


----------



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm not an author and don't even play one on TV. But I am wondering whether I am especially unusual as a reader in that I never look at author photos. I'm just not interested and it has no impact on my buying decisions.

Am I an outlier on this one or is this the norm for readers?


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

R. M. Webb said:


> Oh boy. I struggle here. After a rather unsavory internet stalker who found me in real life, I'm ever so hesitant to put my face out there for public consumption. Hence the photo you see here.
> 
> However, I know the importance of brand and look and polish and, well, just aesthetics in general. I know I need a better photo. Even the pic I used for social media is kind of blurry and filtered, although way more clear than this one.
> 
> Oh, what to do, what to do?


Yikes! I have my picture on my profile for my trade-published books, but not my self-published profile. I'm not drop-dead gorgeous or anything, but I'm relatively attractive, and it's amazing how many unsavory and/or inappropriate emails and messages it generates. I haven't had a serious stalker (knock on wood) but still ... no thanks.

If I were you I'd definitely err on the side of caution. It's better to be safe, you know?


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Mine says, "This picture was cropped from a family photo in a kitchen. The refrigerator has fortunately been Photoshopped out. The author desperately needs to take herself to a professional photographer, but she hates having her picture taken." 

Which is all a poor excuse, but mine own.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

R. M. Webb said:


> For the record, I've always loved Myra's picture, and harnutt's forum picture.
> 
> Dawn, your's is so very...honest. It's appealing.


Getting a swelled head here with all the compliments! Three in one day - unheard of. I shall go happy to bed tonight. Thank you


----------



## Elle J. Lawson (Jan 24, 2015)

jillb said:


> For years, I resisted having ANY photos of myself posted online publicly. Finally, last year, I decided that I needed to put my mug out there if I wanted to brand myself and to look more professional. My husband took my "professional" picture for me. It was chosen from the many many photos we took that day. Do I look like I'm struggling with my chicken? We had a bit of a rough time
> 
> Anyway, that's my "professional" pic with a background of my "backyard" (we have a mountainside homestead property, none of which includes an actual backyard). I used a vintage filter which softened up the photo a little. I think it also fits my genre.


I think it's a great photo! You two did a great job!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

R. M. Webb said:


> Oh boy. I struggle here. After a rather unsavory internet stalker who found me in real life, I'm ever so hesitant to put my face out there for public consumption. Hence the photo you see here.


did he at least buy your book? Or he was the "I'm just browsing" kind of stalker?


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Alan Petersen said:


> I looked at the bestselling authors in my genre and noticed they all had photographs. Deciding to use my mug was tough, so it wasn't ego as has been suggested. It was getting way outside of my comfort zone. I suspect many authors feel the same way, since we're usually happy behind the computer writing away.
> 
> I hired a pro and we walked around my neighborhood for an hour as she took photographs. It was awkward as heck but I felt it was important to do for reasons mentioned in the OP and other posts (especially Joe's post). It's branding. As authors we're also selling ourselves and it's a great way to connect. I was amazed at how many photographs you end up with. It was over 100. Now that's blushingly awkward to look at your face in a hundred some photos.


This exactly.

I was told by my publisher that I needed something more professional than the photo (that I loved!) taken of me with my dog in the backyard. So when it was time for my daughter's senior photos, the photographer said she'd do a few for me for $50. The day of the shoot I tried to cancel my slot because I was too intimidated. My daughter made go through with it. She picked out my clothes (from her closet), and she coached me at every click of the camera. It was so very uncomfortable and the photographer and my daughter had a good laugh at most of my expressions and my inability to just 'look natural'. We ended up taking hundreds of shots and out of all of them, I only semi-liked the one in my profile and one other. I'll probably use them forever because I can't see me ever doing another professional shoot.

I agree that it's not about the photo exactly, but more about the branding that you present. I read somewhere (can't cite) that an author should use the same photo in as many places they can, for brand recognition.

(My favorite profile pic on kboards is Myra)


----------



## fantasy-writer (Dec 12, 2014)

R. M. Webb said:


> Oh boy. I struggle here. After a rather unsavory internet stalker who found me in real life, I'm ever so hesitant to put my face out there for public consumption. Hence the photo you see here.
> 
> However, I know the importance of brand and look and polish and, well, just aesthetics in general. I know I need a better photo. Even the pic I used for social media is kind of blurry and filtered, although way more clear than this one.
> 
> Oh, what to do, what to do?


That sounds awful. Perhaps, an option would be to have an artist create a photo-realistic illustration? You could choose how close to your actual appearance you want it to be.

What do people with lots of pen names do for the author photo?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

What with everyone getting themselves nice avatars I thought I'd better do one for myself. I may have overdone the freckles slightly.


----------



## DC Swain (Feb 24, 2013)

Kay Bratt said:


> I agree that it's not about the photo exactly, but more about the branding that you present. I read somewhere (can't cite) that an author should use the same photo in as many places they can, for brand recognition.


I totally agree with you Kay. One advantage of being a children's author is I can use a cartoon avatar, rather than my ugly mug, and it counts as "branding"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Delusion of Grandeur said:


> did he at least buy your book? Or he was the "I'm just browsing" kind of stalker?


Being stalked is not a humorous thing, DoG. There's absolutely nothing funny about it.

Betsy


----------



## 75910 (Mar 16, 2014)

My photo was taken with a cell phone at a book signing.    I really need to get something to replace it but I HATE having my picture taken.  Pretty much the only time I allow it to happen is when I'm at an event.  When I'm at home I'm in sweat pants and a t-shirt, no makeup.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

*************


----------



## Indiecognito (May 19, 2014)

hardnutt said:


> I lolled! Intriguing and mysterious, though, not to mention unusual. Maybe you should try to whip up a media frenzy about the Invisible Author? Who's the celebrity behind it, sort of thing.


If I could find a way to turn that idea into cash, I'd be all over it. Unfortunately I think it'd result in a lot of ennui, laissez-faire and je ne sais quoi.


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

Rosalind James said:


> Mine says, "This picture was cropped from a family photo in a kitchen. The refrigerator has fortunately been Photoshopped out. The author desperately needs to take herself to a professional photographer, but she hates having her picture taken."
> 
> Which is all a poor excuse, but mine own.


I've always liked this picture. 



SevenDays said:


> Yikes! I have my picture on my profile for my trade-published books, but not my self-published profile. I'm not drop-dead gorgeous or anything, but I'm relatively attractive, and it's amazing how many unsavory and/or inappropriate emails and messages it generates. I haven't had a serious stalker (knock on wood) but still ... no thanks.
> 
> If I were you I'd definitely err on the side of caution. It's better to be safe, you know?


I definitely know! I chose this picture because I hoped it said "mysterious" (in a good, paranormal fantasy kinda way) and "unapproachable" (in a please don't get any funny ideas and use your mad hacker skills to find out who I am and where I live kinda way.) 



Delusion of Grandeur said:


> did he at least buy your book? Or he was the "I'm just browsing" kind of stalker?


This was before my I published my book.



Ella Summers said:


> That sounds awful. Perhaps, an option would be to have an artist create a photo-realistic illustration? You could choose how close to your actual appearance you want it to be.


That's actually a good idea!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Being stalked is not a humorous thing, DoG. There's absolutely nothing funny about it.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy-

Thank you. You are a like a benevolent, all-seeing being, swooping in to protect us from even the smallest of injustices. 
DoG - I have thick skin, so I wasn't offended, but it is a VERY SCARY experience and others may be less able to handle joking about it.



Lydniz said:


> What with everyone getting themselves nice avatars I thought I'd better do one for myself. I may have overdone the freckles slightly.


LOL


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sign at the DMV: "If you want a better picture, bring a better face."


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Al Stevens said:


> Sign at the DMV: "If you want a better picture, bring a better face."


LOL! In my driver's license picture, I look like I've been dead for a week. Does the DMV give low interest loans for facelifts?


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

jillb said:


> For years, I resisted having ANY photos of myself posted online publicly. Finally, last year, I decided that I needed to put my mug out there if I wanted to brand myself and to look more professional. My husband took my "professional" picture for me. It was chosen from the many many photos we took that day. Do I look like I'm struggling with my chicken? We had a bit of a rough time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is great. I love the chicken in the photo too.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

I love author pictures!

We're into the branding thing as well. The first is T. A., whose picture is a bit vintage, a bit monochrome, and highlights her best features (like her long nose, with that bump on the bridge) She's also looking away from the camera, which tells how she prefers to handle her role in the writing; distant and a bit mysterious, with nothing of her standing between the reader and the characters. We write Spec Fic with lots of mystery and drama, and a literary flair.



Mine tried to double that but I just look blue and my face looks goofy. Ah, well. Maybe later. Both taken with Samsung Galaxy SII.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

R. M. Webb said:


> DoG - I have thick skin, so I wasn't offended, but it is a VERY SCARY experience and others may be less able to handle joking about it.


Well, I am glad  As Anton Chekhov astutely pointed out - even after you've hit rock bottom, there is still a further ways to go. (Actually, I am paraphrasing - he said something else, but close enough conceptually.)


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Al Stevens said:


> Sign at the DMV: "If you want a better picture, bring a better face."


Good one. Shame it's not helpful to the less photogenic.

Starting a plastic surgery fund. :-(


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, 

I've removed some posts that I feared would derail the thread.  Thanks for understanding.  If you have any questions, PM me.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

Rosalind James said:


> Mine says, "This picture was cropped from a family photo in a kitchen. The refrigerator has fortunately been Photoshopped out. The author desperately needs to take herself to a professional photographer, but she hates having her picture taken."
> 
> Which is all a poor excuse, but mine own.


I like your picture. You look happy, friendly and down-to-earth.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

SevenDays said:


> Yikes! I have my picture on my profile for my trade-published books, but not my self-published profile. I'm not drop-dead gorgeous or anything, but I'm relatively attractive, and it's amazing how many unsavory and/or inappropriate emails and messages it generates. I haven't had a serious stalker (knock on wood) but still ... no thanks.


You ARE drop-dead gorgeous! The pink hair is what takes you from ordinary to extraordinary! 

I love your avatar. It makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

LeahLurker said:


> You ARE drop-dead gorgeous! The pink hair is what takes you from ordinary to extraordinary!
> 
> I love your avatar. It makes me smile every time I see it.


Awww, thank you! This is my good angle, though. If I tilt my head the other way I look like a rottweiler.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I do public speaking, so people see me whether I want them to or not.  
I've learned to put some thought into my appearance before hand, but the most important thing you can do is look like your photo so they recognize you when they meet you, then just be nice, smile, and interact.

If you don't do many public appearances or only radio/podcast, put up any photo or avatar that makes you happy.


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

Mine was also cropped from a family photo, taken in my sister's backyard last year. I use the same one everywhere (the dreaded "branding"). I know it's not professional, but it's clear and (sadly) an accurate portrayal of what I look like. The background's not distracting, though nothing about it says "fantasy author".

I hope it says I'm friendly and approachable. I'd like one that says "this person is an amazing writer, you should buy all her books!" but I'm not sure where you get one like that.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Does this say "Poems for children" writer?


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

4DCharacters said:


> Does this say "Poems for children" writer?


LOL! No. It's more like "I'm going to eat your children and wear their skins as shoes."

Poor Shel.


----------



## SimonPotts (Jan 16, 2015)

Might have to get my (very talented) amateur photographer wife to do a head shot.

At the moment most of my profile pics are either me holding a beer before my wedding or me looking like I just crawled out of a gutter after a two week bender


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

SevenDays said:


> LOL! No. It's more like "I'm going to eat your children and wear their skins as shoes."
> 
> Poor Shel.


His picture on the back of his books literally scared me from picking them up.

Very sad. Will do so later.


----------



## FictionbyAngela (Nov 8, 2014)

Kay Bratt said:


> It was so very uncomfortable and the photographer and my daughter had a good laugh at most of my expressions and my inability to just 'look natural'. We ended up taking hundreds of shots and out of all of them, I only semi-liked the one in my profile and one other. I'll probably use them forever because I can't see me ever doing another professional shoot.
> 
> (My favorite profile pic on kboards is Myra)


That sounds like a terrible photographer. I dabbled in professional photography for a bit. Snapping a picture isn't hard. It's the photographer's job to make the subject feel comfortable. He should have done things to take your mind off of the shoot and capture the natural smiles while you felt like you were just chatting. I always found I got the best out of clients with simple conversation, and asking about things that make them happy. And he never should have laughed at you. Also, if he's taking 100's of shots, then he's just going for volume and assuming that a few are going to be good by chance. There is nothing calculated in that approach.

I'd say it's worth trying again. Just make sure you get a good, professional photographer who knows how to make you comfortable.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know...

What does my author profile picture say about me? I would be interested to hear opinions!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

Alan Petersen said:


> I hired a pro and we walked around my neighborhood for an hour as she took photographs. It was awkward as heck but I felt it was important to do for reasons mentioned in the OP and other posts (especially Joe's post). It's branding. As authors we're also selling ourselves and it's a great way to connect. I was amazed at how many photographs you end up with. It was over 100. Now that's blushingly awkward to look at your face in a hundred some photos.


I did the same thing recently. Of the results -- which were, like yours, over a hundred photos -- I ended up with a handful that I liked and could use. But I also ended up with some extremely awkward outtakes, which was fun. I wrote a blog post about it, complete with some helpful tips for taking your own, just because it was such a strange experience: http://www.jasongurley.com/blog/2014/12/5/lumberjack-photoshoot

But it went well, publisher was happy with the results, and photographer was ecstatic to sign the release giving them permission to use his work. (First time he's shot an author, I think.) And the photos really, truly are better than the one I'd been relying on before, which I shot myself. With PhotoBooth. On my Mac. At a cafeteria table. At a comic-con. I really should've known better. Live and learn (sometimes).


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

I once asked some people what my author photo said about me, one of the responses I got was, "Douchebag." 

I'll take it!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

ANONYMOUS


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Well...I sorta think mine says exactly what I write.   (see the avatar...)


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> I don't know...
> 
> What does my author profile picture say about me? I would be interested to hear opinions!


Maybe it's the angle, but to me it says you look two-dimensional.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> I don't know...
> 
> What does my author profile picture say about me? I would be interested to hear opinions!


Sassy fashion conscious young person.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

FictionbyAngela said:


> That sounds like a terrible photographer. I dabbled in professional photography for a bit. Snapping a picture isn't hard. It's the photographer's job to make the subject feel comfortable. He should have done things to take your mind off of the shoot and capture the natural smiles while you felt like you were just chatting. I always found I got the best out of clients with simple conversation, and asking about things that make them happy. And he never should have laughed at you. Also, if he's taking 100's of shots, then he's just going for volume and assuming that a few are going to be good by chance. There is nothing calculated in that approach.
> 
> I'd say it's worth trying again. Just make sure you get a good, professional photographer who knows how to make you comfortable.


Good point.. I was dreading my "photo shoot". I had never met the photographer (found her on Yelp), it's all so very awkward, but she soon had me at ease and it was actually fun.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

I think my photo can best be expressed...in song:

Talking away
I don't know what I'm to say
I'll say it anyway
Today isn't my day to find you
Shying away
I'll be coming for your love, OK?

Take on me (take on me),
Take me on (take on me)
I'll be gone
In a day or two

So needless to say
Of odds and ends
But I'll be stumbling away
Slowly learning that life is OK.
Say after me
It's no better to be safe than sorry
...
...


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

FictionbyAngela said:


> That sounds like a terrible photographer. I dabbled in professional photography for a bit. Snapping a picture isn't hard. It's the photographer's job to make the subject feel comfortable. He should have done things to take your mind off of the shoot and capture the natural smiles while you felt like you were just chatting. I always found I got the best out of clients with simple conversation, and asking about things that make them happy. And he never should have laughed at you. Also, if he's taking 100's of shots, then he's just going for volume and assuming that a few are going to be good by chance. There is nothing calculated in that approach.
> 
> I'd say it's worth trying again. Just make sure you get a good, professional photographer who knows how to make you comfortable.


I'm sorry if that came across wrong and obviously it did. The photographer wasn't actually laughing _at_ me. She and my daughter were laughing _with_ me. When I'm uncomfortable, I tend to make a joke of it to ease the anxiety and since I don't like having my photo taken, I was a wreck. The photographer is actually a very good one, not only artistically but she's also very kind. And really, she took a lot of time to help get me into the mood to get just the right photo, especially considering what I was paying her. She's top notch, especially if she has normal subjects to photograph!


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Horses for courses. Yes, if you have high heel shoes and diamonds on you book cover your author image should say you understand what you write about. 
Meanwhile you get a photo of me that expresses my personality--outdoorsy and unsophisticated. I loath glamour and makeup, and I will not tell my readers a lie about the writer.

It's who someone is and what they have to say and not what they look like that matters to me. What does a writer of my genre want with plastic surgery, makeup, and fancy lighting? I turn 69 this year, and I am waiting until I am older and have beautiful wrinkles to do that glamour close up.


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Evenstar said:


> I don't know...
> 
> What does my author profile picture say about me? I would be interested to hear opinions!


Your icon is so cute. I love it!


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd like to get a serious shot in B&W that's half in shadows & has a bit of mystery. Yep, serious and mysterious  My author pic looks too bland.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, I dunno.

I kind of LIKE my author photos.


----------



## Christine_C (Jun 29, 2014)

I picked this photo for my site because it matches the red and black of my site. 

I'm pretty good with taking photos, so if anyone lives around Philly and wants a quick portrait, i'd be happy to oblige. As long as you're not a murderer.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

My author photo is a studio headshot I originally got done for job applications. I use it because it is the most recent professional photo I have of myself. Via Author Central, I also added a few snapshots of myself looking writerly at readings and other literary events.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

hardnutt said:


> I lolled! Intriguing and mysterious, though, not to mention unusual. Maybe you should try to whip up a media frenzy about the Invisible Author? Who's the celebrity behind it, sort of thing.


Yes! Remember the Unknown Comic?


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> I don't know...
> 
> What does my author profile picture say about me? I would be interested to hear opinions!


I read your books after seeing your icon and they are a perfect match


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

My husband took my picture. He is a photographer but usually shoots sports. He wanted to test a new lens so off we went to a local park. The flowers behind me were in a garden that covers the top of a small hill. It was a fun time and I usually hate to have my picture taken.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Evenstar said:


> I don't know...
> 
> What does my author profile picture say about me? I would be interested to hear opinions!


Sweet, fun loving fashionista.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

SevenDays said:


> LOL! No. It's more like "I'm going to eat your children and wear their skins as shoes."
> 
> Poor Shel.


Maybe he writes poems for children of the corn?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lisa Grace said:


> I do public speaking, so people see me whether I want them to or not.
> I've learned to put some thought into my appearance before hand, but the most important thing you can do is look like your photo so they recognize you when they meet you, then just be nice, smile, and interact.
> 
> If you don't do many public appearances or only radio/podcast, put up any photo or avatar that makes you happy.


I also do public speaking. The first thing I did after winning a writing contest and begging them not to ask me to speak, was to join a public speaking club. I've been a member for 30 years and it's stood me in good stead on many occasions. You sell more books after giving a 'talk' than doing the rounds of the bookshops.

I went for a 'bookish' look for my pic. I write in so many different genres that it would be difficult matching my pic to one particular genre .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lydniz said:


> What with everyone getting themselves nice avatars I thought I'd better do one for myself. I may have overdone the freckles slightly.


Nice - but why no enigmatic smile?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Nice - but why no enigmatic smile?


My hand slipped on the mouse.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

CadyVance said:


> Your icon is so cute. I love it!





vlmain said:


> Sweet, fun loving fashionista.





4DCharacters said:


> Sassy fashion conscious young person.





Nicknacks said:


> It says: fun, flirty, girly, sassy, with a hint of naughty. I like it. I haven't checked out your books yet, but am expecting something like the Shopaholic series...?





Julz said:


> I read your books after seeing your icon and they are a perfect match


Thanks guys, I love you!
Sounds like I picked the right picture for my genre 
I've always been slightly nervous at using an avatar instead of my face, but I wanted my readers (who are teens mainly) to identify with me and not be put off (I am firmly in the camp that a _bad_ or "smug success" - my personal hate - photo can put people off). I think by using something very age ambiguous it enables the reader to put you where they want you to be in their minds, rather than harsh reality 
My only concern is that I think people might treat me as much younger than I really am. On the other hand, I've always preferred to be underestimated, it gives you the edge.
As Dolly Parton wisely said: "I don't mind being called a dumb blonde. I know I'm not dumb. I also know I'm not blonde...."


----------



## eleanorberesford (Dec 22, 2014)

Mine says I wrote a vintage hat to my civil partnership ceremony. It seemed to go well with my genre, and its a picture of me being incredibly happy.

I am not a fan of posed photos.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Mine says I need a dentist. That, and I write horror.


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

Not sure what mine says. I just wanted something that captured the vibe of my stories -- post-apocalyptic with a tinge of western. So I ended up with a photo of my wearing a Stetson in San Antonio (great city).


----------

